

IUpHigh - iPhone Aerial Photography - bzuverink
http://www.iuphigh.com
A funny proof of concept iPhone application
======
kqr2
This app was most likely released by an iphone hard case manufacturer. :-)

------
brk
Is this the beta release before it goes GA 1-April-2009?

